# Game 1 Maverciks @ Suns (May 9)



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Dallas | Phoenix 
Depth Chart 
POS DALLAS (PPG) PHOENIX (PPG) 
PG J. Terry 18.3 S. Nash 15.0 
SG M. Finley 13.1 J. Johnson 20.3 
SF J. Howard 13.6 Q. Richardson 15.0 
PF D. Nowitzki 21.3 S. Marion 21.3 
C E. Dampier 6.8 A. Stoudemire 22.8


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

Good Luck to the Mavs. Yall are going to need it. Let the best team win.
Sincerely,
HTown.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks man i think we need a little luck But I think we can be real physical with Steve Nash.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I dont think we need luck. Just keep up with them until the 4th quarter and take the game from there. Ofcourse it wont be as simple as it sounds. Lets Go Mavs


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

Mavs win 113-109
:cheers:


----------



## Mav_Fan_4ever_41 (Apr 24, 2005)

Mavs- 108
Suns- 103


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Mavs 108
Suns 107


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

20 minutes until game time where is everyone must be finals with school. Dre_sm I think all the Osu students went home tho right ? cuz I have a freind that goes to Osu.


----------



## mavsrock27 (Apr 14, 2005)

So is it just gonna be two people? I wonder where Theo is.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Man what a sad thing for us mavs fans to watch NAsh winning the mvp.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

foul #1 on Damp allready.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

cant buy a bucket early on Dirk has gotta make those lay ups.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

we are allready in trouble guys come on we cant get no offense it has gotta pick up.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Good defense except on Amare.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Can we stop this guy he is Tmac except bigger. Dirk has gotta be Dirk.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

the refs just arnt calling everything So we are really gonna have to try to get better looks we cant stop Amare. I mean at least try to slow this guy down it crazy.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Lets get the team defense going this is the only way I see us beating these guys.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Just keep it close guys thats all we can hope for Our offense has gotta picl up and the team defense has gotta improve Or our chances go out the window.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

we've had some great looks, Stack and Dirk look tired, no one can finsih a layup out tehre.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Gotta contest every open shot.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I msorry but Bradley cant guard Amare good lord.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

They cant keep up this % the whole game.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

We have no answer for amare! Where ****ed!


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

As they say, SPeed Kills, and fortunately for Dallas thats the reason why my Rockets are gone fishing, but i predict that Dallas will be coming to join them shortly because Phoenix at the moment seems to have much much more speed than u guys. Never know, things can change, but thats my analysist soo far.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

come on guys we gotta get some stops or we are in trouble.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

we Are so flat and cant do anything gosh!


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Man if we arnt careful we could lose by 40.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

We have life!


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

WE have gotta contest all shots cuz the suns are just gonna keep shooting.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

so sloppy with the ball you cant expect to win if you take yourself out with offense and cant play defense.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

The freaking SUns have way more speed than Dallas, IMO


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Something nice to build on would be to close the half out on a positive note.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

what speed you talking about its all 3's sure amare has way more speed than damp but Damp needs to take advantage of amare when he is down low.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

It doesnt matter We cant play defense tonight.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I not gonna complain about the refs but the refs should watch amare on the offensive boards he pushes off a little bit.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

when they run you cant stop them there 3's kill you.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Defense is terrible how can we even have a chance to win this game. This is pathethetic we cant even make a stop on defense I dont see some defense in the second half the Mavs have no chance in heck to win this game.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Oh great Dirk is hurt now crap I hope he is okay this isnt good.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

We have gotta at least slow it down and focus on shot selction and play defense.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

well where is everyone down 16 how can the Mavs pull this one out ?


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

We get ride open shots that we are just flat out not knocking down.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

We gotta take our time and get to the line and be aggresive.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

mavsmania41 said:


> what speed you talking about its all 3's sure amare has way more speed than damp but Damp needs to take advantage of amare when he is down low.


That's IF Dampier can catch the damn ball!! lol


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

jibikao said:


> That's IF Dampier can catch the damn ball!! lol


Yeah, Damp's small hands have been killing us.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

Wow, Mavsmania41, how many post did u post in a row?like 8?


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

make that 11.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

The Mavericks have really srated this game off ****ty. They were missing layups and open jumpers and the defense was slow, nothing was going your way. Your team needs to step up the intensity to win the game. Right now the Suns already have a 16 point lead at halftime.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> The Mavericks have really srated this game off ****ty. They were missing layups and open jumpers and the defense was slow, nothing was going your way. Your team needs to step up the intensity to win the game. Right now the Suns already have a 16 point lead at halftime.


To be honest I wonder how drained the Mavs are both physically and mentally. Eventhough game 7 was a blowout, the Mavs seem a little tired and slow.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

Game Over
Phoenix leads 1-0.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

lol, what was Avery doing? Kinda funny that he slipped, but he's gotta expect to get a technical for running out onto the court towards a ref during a fast break.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Avery needs some gators. :laugh:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

[email protected] the Avery slip. I was rollin for a while at that. But I seen this coming a mile away.That's why I didn't have any comments for this game because I honestly expected a loss tonight. I knew how physically and emotionally drained this team would be coming off a series like that. 

I'll have more when this game is officially done which it was back in the 2nd but still lol.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Ok we're down 1-0. We will play much better on Wednesday. Dallas looked like they took the night off tonight which is no surprise to me. But game 2 is a must win no matter what.

All around poor effort on both the defensive end of the court and offensive end. They look like they were trying to prove some kind of point that they can run with Phoenix which is a bad idea. That led to turnovers and missed shots which led to Phoenix running the court and getting easy transition shots. So we played basically into there hands and that got us in a hole early in the game.

Dampier really needs to at least pretend that he can be a presence. He was just honestly in the way tonight. He has to play much better in game 2. 

This will be a different team in game 2 trust so it's not panic time yet.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Dampier sucks....he looks so unmotavated out there....Dirk had to yell at him a few times.*


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Dampier sucks....he looks so unmotavated out there....Dirk had to yell at him a few times.*


I know it hurts watching him during this playoff run because he has had just some very bad matchups. I just have to shrug my shoulders. :whoknows:


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

3 after 3 after Dunk after layup after 3 pt play after 3, after fade away after 3 after..... goes on and on and on and on.

The Suns just defeat you when they start hitting for the outside. I hope the Mavs and AJ are embarrased about this and will come out and play better Wed. Game 2 is huge.

Damp hands are horrible. :curse:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I didn't expect to win either... but....

We had so many chances to get back into this game. It was obvious we were tired, all our shots fell short, and outside of Dirk, no one made an effort at all to get to the basket. When your just taking jumpshots in the early offense, you really fail to exploit Phoenix's defensive weaknesses, and if you're not attacking the basket, you fail to exploit Phoenix's lack of a true center. It is not hard to get Amare into foul trouble, players need to attack. By the end of the first quarter, it became obvious that we wren't going to win this game. You could see the team sputtering with all the missed layups and open shots. However, thats not what annoyed me, I knew that the Mavs would be tired, and they would come out flat, thats expected. What annoyed me was how we played right into Phoenix's hands. Dirk looks like hes finally got himself going again, and you could tell that he was trying so hard to keep his team in the game. You could see the frustration on his face at all the boneheaded plays that Dampier made. Dirk had 4 possessions where he could have set Damp up perfectly for easy dunks, 2 of them the fumbled the ball, and 2 of them, he wasn't paying attention. The execution was terrible on the Mavs part. Howard made some very dumb plays, Stackhouse made some dumb plays, Dampier was terrible. Howard and Stackhouse did not pass the ball enough, I'm not so much concerned about Howard because at least he was hitting some. Terry should have been magnificent tonight, it was obvious that Nash could not handle him. When he shot, he usually hit. The Mavs had so much energy in game 7 of the last series, and tonight, they just looked like a worn out team. Too many shots fell short, and not nearly enough effort was put out on guarding perimeter players.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

SMDre said:


> I know it hurts watching him during this playoff run because he has had just some very bad matchups. I just have to shrug my shoulders. :whoknows:


*I mean, I have been in Dampier's camp all season. We heard what other teams were talking about him. I didn't believe them. Now I think that last season was an abberation. He was playing for a contract, and we fell for it.

Unless he turns it around, I will not be too enthusiastic about Damp next year as I was this year.....*


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I almost expected this blowout just because of all of the energy and stress the Rocket series took away from the Mavs.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Negatives: 
-Dampier looked completely unmotivated tonight. 
-Dirk was still shooting horribly, and all around poor shot selection.
-Amare.... wow...
-Thought Stackhouse had the ball a little too often. 


Positives:
- Terry was great tonight. 
- Dirk seemed to come alive finally (who elses heart stopped when Dirk was headed to the locker room?!)


Overall Im not too pissed about tonights game (ok maybe a little cause the Mavs ARE a hell of a lot better team than this). I am very glad to see Dirk fired up finally, and Terry playing well. Our shots just werent falling well tonight plain and simple. Game 2 is gonna be very diff. Ill even call it right now. Dallas wins the next two. I aint saying blowouts but theyll win.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *I mean, I have been in Dampier's camp all season. We heard what other teams were talking about him. I didn't believe them. Now I think that last season was an abberation. He was playing for a contract, and we fell for it.
> 
> Unless he turns it around, I will not be too enthusiastic about Damp next year as I was this year.....*


I'm not ready to call him a bust yet. Lets wait after one offseason and hope that he can stay healthy. I think AJ will utilize him in his offense more next year. If it is not this year than within the next two the Mavs should win one.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

All I need to say is that Dampier sucks *** and we NEED a new center if we wanna go anywhere next year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

NastyN44 said:


> All I need to say is that Dampier sucks *** and we NEED a new center if we wanna go anywhere next year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Also, start Stackhouse!


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

NastyN44 said:


> All I need to say is that Dampier sucks *** and we NEED a new center if we wanna go anywhere next year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Calm down.... lets not begian the trend that we had after game one of the Rockets series. Calm down please. :meditate:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

NastyN44 said:


> Also, start Stackhouse!



god no...


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I feel bad for Josh. I hope that he gets this fouling thing worked out. We need him on the floor. Also, I hope Fin starts putting a hand in someones face. This team looked like the team of 2-3 yrs ago when they will close out, but they won't put a hand in the shooters face.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Yea, they had tons of open looks


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

1. Dirk looks like he is getting his shot back. Needs to start just shooting more and if the passes are there pass it but just shoot the ball if you're open Dirk.

2. Josh needs to stop picking up stupid fouls. He is a very important player and probably our most important but he takes himself out of the game with his immaturity out on the court.

3. Dampier is suppose to be a true center out there. Our first real presence since 2000. We need him to step up period. Nothing more nothing less.

4. We miss Van Horn in this series.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

VeN said:


> god no...


the only thing i would agree with you about on this situation is that he is our spark off the bench. other than that why not?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

BTW Daniels should not be shooting threes whatsoever. He needs to look to pass it at all times.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

VeN said:


> god no...


So Finley is a better start then Stack!?? **** NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

To add on, the Mavs had a lot of shots just go in and out. Hopefully the shots start falling and we begain to get to the freethrow line.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

a) Whats with the Damp bad mouthing

b) What were the main defensive matchups

c) Dirk, how was he?

d) How was our defense

e) Why did we get so clobbered


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Gambino said:


> *3. Dampier is suppose to be a true center out there. Our first real presence since 2000. We need him to step up period. Nothing more nothing less.*


What presence?? You felt that presence or I missed something?


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Theo! said:


> a) Whats with the Damp bad mouthing
> 
> b) What were the main defensive matchups
> 
> ...


a) Game 1 scape goat

b) What Defense?

c) Struggled at the start, picked it up later

d) (see b)

e) Missed Quick shots and 3 after 3 after Dunk after layup after 3 pt play after 3, after fade away after 3 after..... goes on and on and on and on. Plus, Dan Crawford was the ref tonight and we are now 0-7 in the playoffs when he refs, I think.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

jibikao said:


> What presence?? You felt that presence or I missed something?


*Dude...Amare is better than Damp. It sucks, I know, but nobody here expected Dampier to win the matchup. Dampier sucked royally tonight, but what he showed tonight vs. Amare does not sum up his season. This season he provided a great defense presence, and was a great rebounder.

We could have asked for almost nothing more from Damp during the season, sucks that he hasn't showed up for the playoffs.*


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Amare is better than Damp, but Damp only played 15 minutes and had zero points. He was non-effective. Do I believe Amare would have had less points if Damp played 30+ plus? Absolutely. Dirk onlky had 1 free throw and that didn't help either. We only had 12 free throws.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

The Mavericks have to get to the basket, and this is the most important contribution Dampier can give us, plain and freakin' simple.

Stop settling for jump shots, obviously. Move the ball, and use Dampier's skill (yes, skill) at screening Amare in the lane. Want to block my shot? Fine, but I'm not shooting 'till you foul me. You're in foul trouble? Go sit down.

Basketball is this simple. We can beat the Suns. :curse: :curse:


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

This is my take on the Game, For some reason I didnt even get upset these guys just killed us with the ball movement. Dampier looked terrible killed us on defense could even score so what good did he do us. At least Dirk played halfway decent. Finley was hitting some shots but without team defense we have no chance to win. I am not gonna complain about the refs we just got pounded plain and simple. Hats off to the suns they came out hungry maybe the Mavs can counter it. I hate to say it but If the Mavs had somebody like Ben Wallace that gave a darn to play inside It would make a big difference. Cuz at least Big Ben could slow Amare down. And at least Avery cared last night and Dirk for yelling at damp well done Dirk. I really hope to see the Mavs steal a game but I doubt it. Well what else do you guys like or dislike with last nights game ?


----------



## kuen1 (Apr 26, 2005)

The only good thing about last night was the it looked like Dirk was getting his touch back. Other than that the game was a dud. The Mavs will adjust and bounce back. AJ made adjustments in the last series that took them from 0-2 straight to 3-2 so I think he figure some things out. I just hope he does it quicker than the last series so they can avoid being in the hole.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

But to be honest, Amare is not a center. If the Suns can find the proper center for their style, Amare at the 4 spot is a little easier to cover. We can't switch Dirk on him because Damp couldn't try to cover anyone else, and we can't use the scheme AJ used against T-Mac and Yao because there is no one in the Suns lineup that you can sag off of. I believe the next two games are the series. If the Mavs have the *** handed to them again, then they have the opportunity to redeem them selves at home and then it is a series. If not, then we have the situation where the Mavs can be bumped in 5 games or it is a clean sweep by the Suns. Game 2 is huge. We don't have to win, but we do have to compete.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Very well said SMDRE I just wanna see us actually be able to cvompete and play hard. But what makes us think we can defend the home court because the Suns are a good road team as well.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> Very well said SMDRE I just wanna see us actually be able to cvompete and play hard.


Thanks.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

If we had re signed Nash for a good deal we still could have got a big man. I think if we have Nash no way the Suns are where they are at right now. At least in my mind thats how I look at it. Dampier cannot be affective in this series. I can tell why Dirk is frustrated his best friend is getting the other team the shots he used to get. We did not get Dampier for this series for more of the likes of a San Antonio. I think we try to really develope Harris and if the right trades come along for Terry or DAmpier we take them. Give me a Ben Wallace over Dampier anyday because at least Ben Wallace will play the power forward or Center as equally. And he punds the heck out of anyone he wont back down. At least do you guys think Ben Wallace would be effective against the Suns. I say for us to have a chance you go small. I think we need Van Horn he can really help us for small ball. The refs are forbidding Perimeter contact so it gives offensive minded teams more of an advantage.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

what i dont understand about Cuban is the fact that he has SOO much money, however, he didnt want to resign Nash simply because he was too much?? what a joke.


----------



## kuen1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Small ball or tall ball the Mavs are going to have to move the ball, attack the basket, get to the line, slow the game down and get back on defense or they'll get swept. They pretty much did the opposite of everything above and got blown out. It's just going to be about who can impose their will on the game. 
Also...
- Nash is GONE. Forever and ever and ever. Woulda signed him, coulda signed him...whatever.
- Damp can be effective in this series IF he steps up on the offensive end and just tries to clog the middle without fouling everyone.
- Damp will not be traded. His contract is waaaay too big. Plus...who could we get for him? Trade Terry? The guy who basically won the 1st round for us? Who are we going to get to fill his place?


----------



## kuen1 (Apr 26, 2005)

kfranco said:


> what i dont understand about Cuban is the fact that he has SOO much money, however, he didnt want to resign Nash simply because he was too much?? what a joke.


Cuban made an offer to Nash. Phoenix made a better one and Nash left. It's not like Cuban did not try to keep Nash and I doubt it was just about the money. It was also the duration of the contract that Cuban would have to match. That contract was for 6 years and will have Nash making $13,125,000 in 2009/2010 when he is like 36 or 37 years old. Both Cuban and Nash based their decisions on the long term.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

We have to get to the line more than 12 times. Phoenix does foul whether the refs want to call it or not. The Mavs HAVE to keep attacking and force the refs to make some calls.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

kfranco said:


> what i dont understand about Cuban is the fact that he has SOO much money, however, he didnt want to resign Nash simply because he was too much?? what a joke.


Well, there is a salary cap for a reason, this is not baseball. Just because Cubes can pay the tax dosen't mean he should go maxing out players contracts. He learned his leason with Fin and Bradley's contracts. It's their contracts that are really handcuffing the Mavs right now.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

We can relate back to this all day but the main reason wasnt the early years of the contract it was year 3 and on. That is why the Mavs will be better off in the long run. Because of the salary flexability and able to get under the cap again someday. U dint know about you guys but Im tired of only have Mid Level exception to offer a free agent. Becasue it is way more difficult to get the player threw sign and trades.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> We can relate back to this all day but the main reason wasnt the early years of the contract it was year 3 and on. That is why the Mavs will be better off in the long run. Because of the salary flexability and able to get under the cap again someday. U dint know about you guys but Im tired of only have Mid Level exception to offer a free agent. Becasue it is way more difficult to get the player threw sign and trades.


I'm tired of it too. We could've had Reshard Lewis a couple of years ago, but only had the MLE to throw at him. I would rather have him than Fin right now. He a Dirk could cause so many matchup problems.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

You Finley lovers might think im crazy but remember last summer how we could have gotten Tmac because he wanted to play with Dirk. Everyone thought how we could have thrown finley and another player in there for him. Now that would have been good cuz it would have been a potent scoring threat to complament Dirk and it would have kept him from having to kill us.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> You Finley lovers might think im crazy but remember last summer how we could have gotten Tmac because he wanted to play with Dirk. Everyone thought how we could have thrown finley and another player in there for him. Now that would have been good cuz it would have been a potent scoring threat to complament Dirk and it would have kept him from having to kill us.


I was hoping so much to get Shaq and T-Mac, but neither happend. Not getting T-Mac really broke my heart.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

SMDre said:


> I was hoping so much to get Shaq and T-Mac, but neither happend. Not getting T-Mac really broke my heart.


Correction, him going to Houston broke my heart.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Lets get the Game 2 thread going because I have done last minute threads the past 2 games. And guys I am no good at it somebody that can do the photo's with the starting lineup make it look all professional. This is just a request not an attack at anything.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

mavsmania41 said:


> Lets get the Game 2 thread going because I have done last minute threads the past 2 games. And guys I am no good at it somebody that can do the photo's with the starting lineup make it look all professional. This is just a request not an attack at anything.


*I will do it...it will look tight...it'll be up in like 30 minutes...*


----------

